
Can we stop AI outsmarting humanity? - howard941
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/mar/28/can-we-stop-robots-outsmarting-humanity-artificial-intelligence-singularity
======
taylodl
I see two scenarios:

1\. We inadvertently turn the planet into gray goo.

2\. We create an entity with greater general intelligence than mankind.

I would argue we only need to be concerned about preventing (1). In the case
of (2) I would just see that as man's legacy. Viewed in that light man is a
stepping stone to an even greater entity. The end of mankind doesn't even have
to be violent. Imagine robo caretakers watching our children who, unbeknownst
to us, made them all infertile. Then they use social engineering to make
people not desire to have children (though they'd still have sex). They would
presumably be happy having sex and not having children and so it could take
decades before anyone uncovered what had been going on all along. Heck, this
sounds like a great start to a sci-fi story! :)

